# Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?



## d65 (17. März 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

nachdem wir es mit dem Winter nun endgültig leid waren und am letzten Samstag die Temperatur hier in München vorübergehend mal nach oben ging haben wir das letzte Eis mit Kescher aus dem Teich gehohlt. Dabei haben wir an der Unterseite zahlreiche tote Libellenlarven entdeckt, im Teich schwammen auch viele tote __ Rückenschwimmer. Außerdem haben wir die Gelegenheit genutzt und noch so viel Laub wie möglich rausgesammelt. Es scheint allerdings so, als ob im tieferen Loch in der Mitte noch ordentlich was liegt.

Mittlerweile hat der Teich angefangen zu müffeln, was ja dafür spricht, dass Fäulnissvorgänge kräftig am laufen sind. Die Frage ist jetzt: was tun?

Versuchen Schlamm vom Boden rauszuholen und dabei vielleicht noch mehr Nährstoffe aufwirbeln und außerdem Viechzeug stören, dass sich vielleicht eingegraben hat? 

Massiv Pflanzen reinsetzen? Aber welche?

Wasser austauschen? Auffüllen wäre aber mit Leitungswasser, was ja auch nicht mineralienfrei ist (Kalkgehalt ist hier so mittelmäßig)

Luft reinblasen? Bisher ist der Teich Technikfrei. 

Warten bis sich der Geruch von alleine legt?

Zum Teich: an der Oberfläche ca 2 m breit, 3 m lang, am Rand flach und in der Mitte ein Loch bis auf ca. 80 cm runter. Leider stehen in der Nähe viele Büsche etc., die Gärten sind im Stadtgebiet halt nicht so groß - und lieber ein nicht perfekter Standort als gar kein Teich.  Angelegt haben wir ihn vor knapp zwei Jahren, jetzt ist also das zweite Mal 'auftauen' angesagt. An Tieren ist nur drin, was von selber gekommen ist, also keine Fische. An Pflanzen das was Bau- und Gartenmärkte hergeben.

Klinisch Tod ist der Teich jedenfalls nicht (zumindest am Samstag gewesen): eine Köcherfliegenlarve und mehrere kleine Krebschen im mm Bereich sind fleißig durch die Gegend gesaust. 

Wäre schön, wenn ich ein paar Tipps zum vorgehen kriege

Steffen


----------



## Annett (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Hallo Steffen,

wenn der Teich stark riecht, wäre ein Teilwasserwechsel zu empfehlen.
Außerdem kann man seeehr vorsichtig weiteres organisches Material entfernen.

Um Dir genauer zu sagen, was mit dem Teich los ist, fehlen die Wasserwerte.

Wie sehen pH, Kh, Nitrat, Nitrit und Ammonium aus, um mal die wichtigsten zu nennen?
Falls Du erst einen Test kaufen mußt, schau mal nach den Tröpfchen-Tests von JBL. 
Oder frage einen Nachbarn mit Aquarium danach.


----------



## flohkrebs (20. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

hallo!
Das klingt sehr danach, dass da einfach zuviel Laub drin war über Winter...
Vor allem, wo bei der heurigen Kälte der freie Wasserrraum ziemlich viel kleiner geworden ist wegen dem dicken Eis!
Wahrscheinlich tragen auch die abgestorbenen Tierchen nicht wirklich zur Besserung der Wasserqualität bei....
Wenn kleine Krebschen herumhuschen, ist das schon mal ein gutes Zeichen!!
Hast du auch Wasserasseln in deinem Teich??
Normalerweise fressen die ja auch verstorbene Tiere - den Detritus sowieso!!
Die kommen auch noch mit sehr schlechter Wasserqualität aus, sind aber gleichzeitig echte "Müllmänner" für den Teich und putzen ihn langsam aber doch wieder sauber 
Ich würde auch vorsichtig versuchen organisches Material vom Grund zu entfernen...
Natürlich nimmst du damit ein paar Tierchen mit raus, aber ich denke, in so einem Fall überwiegt der Vorteil - *alle* Tierchen wirst du schon nicht entfernen!
Wenn du gleich daran einen Teilwasserwechsel machst, fallen die aufgewirbelten Schwebestoffe auch nicht sooo sehr in´s Gewicht!
Wegen dem "weichen Wasser" - hab hier im Forum schon öfter mal den Tipp gelesen, Kalksteine oder Muschelschalen in den Teich zu tun, damit sich diese Werte einpendeln können.
Wassertest ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht unbedingt nötig, wenn der Teich bis jetzt funktioniert hat.
Das ganze liegt ziemlich sicher einfach an "zuviel organischem Material" in Kombination mit dem heurigen kalten Winter....

wird schon wieder!!


----------



## d65 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Liebe Annett, lieber Flohkrebs, 

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Wenn ich irgendwie dazu komme werde ich bei Kölle mal einen Wassertest machen lassen. 

Heute morgen wollte ich gleich mal vorsichtig Zeug unten rausholen - aber es war wieder eine Eisdecke drauf. Mistkälte. Im Laufe des Tages ist das Eis zum Glück wieder weggetaut und ich konnte zumindest an einer Stelle Schlamm vom Grund holen. (An den anderen liegen entweder Steine oder da sind die Seerosen, da wollte ich nicht zu dicht ran. Es hat dann allerdings doch einige Verwirbelungen und entsprechend Brocken im Wasser gegeben. Mit dem Planktonnetz konnte ich zumindest einen Teil davon einfangen. 

Wasserasseln hatten wir bisher noch keine, auch im letzten Jahr nicht. Allerdings __ Flohkrebse am letzten Samstag. Die haben bei Sonneneinstrahlung auch recht aktiv gezeigt. Heute habe ich keine gesehen, dafür ziemlich viele Eintagsfliegenlarven. Und jede Menge Wimperntierchen unterm Mikroskop. 

Was den Kalkhaushalt betrifft, wir haben vom letzten Sommerurlaub einige Meeresmuscheln drin, aber vor allem jede Menge Kiesel, die wir beim Teich-ausheben ausgegraben haben. Die Steine wachsen gut hier.... 

Bezüglich eines Teilwasserwechsels: ich stell mir dass so vor, dass ein Teil des Wassers abgeschöpft wird und danach kommt erst das frische Wasser rein, oder? Der Teichrand fällt also für eine Weile trocken.

Noch ne Frage: Ein wohlmeinendes Familienmitglied hat vom Lidl ein Teichpflege Set mitgebracht: 1. Algen-Entferner (mit Kupfersulfat und 'Monolinuron'), 2. "Mikroorganismen zur Wasserreinigung" (Bakterienkulturen), 3. "Wasseraufbereiter, stabilisiert nachhaltig pH-Wert und Wasserhärte" - keine Inhaltsstoffe angegeben. 
Die 1 kommt mir schon mal nicht ins Wasser, mit dem Giftzeug. Kann man denn die beiden anderen gebrauchen?

Steffen


----------



## Silke (21. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Hallo,
ja genau, erst Wasser entnehmen, dann wieder vorsichtig nachfüllen. Macht nix, wenn der Rand mal kurzzeitig trockenliegt.
Das Zeug vom Lidl bringst du wieder zurück und kaufst dir dafür was anderes schönes.
Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht verwenden.


----------



## d65 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

So, nun hat mir jemand freundlicherweise Teichwasser beim Kölle vorbeigebracht und Werte wieder mitgenommen:
Nitrit, 0,1 mg/ml
Nitrat 20 mg/ml
pH 7
KH 5
Der Kölle-Teichexperte meinte wohl, dass die KH zu niedrig sei und ein Drittel des Wassers mit Leitungswasser ausgetauscht werden sollte. 

Der Teich selber macht mittlerweile eigentlich wieder ein ganz guten Eindruck. Der Müffelgeruch ist weg, bisher auch keine Algenblüte. Bei Sonnenschein (so selten er ist) können wir bis auf den Grund schauen

Als nächstes werde ich mich erst mal in den anderen Threads schlau machen, was diese Wasser werte eigentlich bedeuten... 

Steffen


----------



## chromis (30. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Hallo,

dann soll der Teichexperte doch mal erklären, weshalb kh5 zu niedrig ist
Allerdings schadet ein Teilwasserwechsel nach der Vorgeschichte auf keinen Fall und ein Foto vom Teich wäre hier sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Nabend,
ich wäre froh wenn ich mal die 5 erreichen könnte. Zur Zeit bekomme ich nicht mehr wie Stabile 3


----------



## d65 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Ach ja, Photo, hab ich ja am Samstag gemacht. Wo isses den gleich? ah, hier. Nicht schön, aber selten. Ich fürchte von der Umgebung sieht man nicht viel und im Teich sieht man hauptsächlich gespiegeltes __ Efeu. Klein isser halt, leider. Mehr Platz war nicht. 
 

Der Teichexperte (oder sollte ich doch lieber Verkäufer sagen?) meinte wohl (und ich war ja nicht dabei) dass das so schon noch ok sei, aber grenzwertig. Ich will mal unterstellen, dass er damit meint das die Pufferwirkung nicht so groß ist.

Komisch, ich hätte gedacht, dass die Kiesel aus der 'Oberbayrischen Schotterebene' schon mehr Kalk abgeben als nur so'n bischen.

Welchen Vorteil hätte jetzt eigentlich noch ein Wasserwechsel? So furchtbar kalkhaltig ist das Münchner Leitungswasser nicht. Aus den alten Beiträgen, die ich in der Zwischenzeit gelesen habe, habe ich gezogen, dass ich die Karbonathärte  bzw. die Pufferwirkung, die sie vermitteln könnte auch mit Muschelkalk oder ähnlichem erreichen könnte.

Gruß und danke nochmal für alle Ratschläge

Steffen

P.S. Am Wochenende hab ich den ersten Hüpferling gesehen


----------



## chromis (31. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Hi,



> Welchen Vorteil hätte jetzt eigentlich noch ein Wasserwechsel?


vermodernde Pflanzenreste, tote Tiere, da kommt schon was an Waserbelastung zusammen auch wenn's mit den in Aquaristik und Teich üblichen Tests nicht nachzuweisen ist. Wenn Wasser schon zu stinken anfängt, dann ist's mit der Qualität nicht so gut bestellt. Ich wollte es nicht trinken müssen.
Wasserwechsel kann da nur positive Auswirkungen haben.
Evtl. solltest du jetzt im Frühjahr auch noch ein paar Pflanzen einbringen, die paar frei rumstehenden Pflanzkörbe dürften nicht sehr viele Pflanzen enthalten. __ Hornblatt(Ceratophyllum) wäre zB. eine sehr gute Art zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität.

Wenn du im Herbst den Teich mit einem Netz abdeckst, kann das im Winter auftauchende Probleme durch verfaulende Pflanzenreste schon im Vorfeld vermeiden.


----------



## d65 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*



chromis schrieb:


> Hi,
> vermodernde Pflanzenreste, tote Tiere, da kommt schon was an Waserbelastung zusammen auch wenn's mit den in Aquaristik und Teich üblichen Tests nicht nachzuweisen ist. Wenn Wasser schon zu stinken anfängt, dann ist's mit der Qualität nicht so gut bestellt. Ich wollte es nicht trinken müssen.
> Wasserwechsel kann da nur positive Auswirkungen haben.



ok, darum. Ich hätte gedacht, dass die vermodernden Lebewesen dann auch immer zu einer Nitrat/Nitrit-Belastung führen. Aber das ist dann wohl nicht so, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe. Ich hatte mir den Geruch jetzt sozusagen mit der über fast 3 Monate durchgehend geschlossenen Eisdecke "wegerklärt", denn mittlerweile ist der Geruch ja weg und es herrscht klare Sicht bis auf den Grund. Aber vielleicht liegt das auch mit an dem natürlichen Wasserwechsel: In der letzen Woche hat es bestimmt 10 cm Regen gegeben.



chromis schrieb:


> Evtl. solltest du jetzt im Frühjahr auch noch ein paar Pflanzen einbringen, die paar frei rumstehenden Pflanzkörbe dürften nicht sehr viele Pflanzen enthalten. __ Hornblatt(Ceratophyllum) wäre zB. eine sehr gute Art zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität.



Dazu sollte ich vielleicht sagen, dass die freistehenden Pflanzenkübel nur zu Besuch sind: die gehören eigentlich in einen Mini-Teich-Kübel auf der Terasse, den wir aber über den Winter geleert haben, damit ihn der Frost nicht sprengt. 
Von den Pflanzen, die wir ursprünglich in den Teich gesetzt haben, haben es leider nicht alle geschafft. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass wir mangels Wissen auch nicht viel geplant haben: Ersteinkauf war beim Aldi-Aktionstag und der Rest kam von Kölle, nach dem Motto wir setzen mal einiges rein und schauen, wem es gefällt. Die bis Herbst noch relativ gut vertretenen Unterwasserpflanzen im Flachwasser (auf dem Bild wohl leider nicht zu sehen) zeigen bisher noch kein Grün, ich fürchte die sind hinüber. :?

Aber mehr Pflanzen sind auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee. Vielleicht probier ich ja doch mal einen Fachhändler. Mal schauen, ob ich hier einen finde. Könnte langfristig billiger werden, wenn wir die Pflanzen nicht jedes Jahr ersetzen müssen... Für Tipps in diese Richtung bin ich jederzeit zu haben. Hornblatt ist schon mal notiert. Kann man Teichpflanzen eigentlich auch verschicken, also über Internet oder Katalog bestellen?



chromis schrieb:


> Wenn du im Herbst den Teich mit einem Netz abdeckst, kann das im Winter auftauchende Probleme durch verfaulende Pflanzenreste schon im Vorfeld vermeiden.


Mach ich dann nicht die Pflanzen, die aus der Oberfläche herausschauen kaputt? 
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob sich das in der Familie durchsetzen lässt, aus ästhetischen Gründen... Meistens krieg ich ja meinen Willen (keine Fische, keine Chemie, keine Fontäne), aber es gibt da Grenzen der Verhandelbarkeit.... 

Danke jedenfalls noch mal. Ich hoffe ich komme am Wochenende zum Wasserwechsel, sonst an Ostern. Zumindest da ist es dann mal ein Vorteil, das der Teich so klein ist 

Steffen


----------



## axel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Guten Morgen Steffen

Ja man  kann man Teichpflanzen versenden

Bei Werner wirst Du bestimmt fündig , er versendet Teichpflanzen.
hier der Link 

http://www.nymphaion.de/

oder dort 

http://217.172.172.50/shop2/index.php?user=Teichpflanzen

oder hier 

http://naturagart.de/

Ich würd immer von einer Pflanzensorte erst mal nur ein Paar kaufen und schauen was im Teich wächst . Dann ist der Verlust nicht so hoch .
Man muß ja selber erst mal herausfinden was für die jeweilige Pflanze gut ist .
Und die Teichbiologie verändert sich ja auch mit der Zeit .
Was heute  im Teich nicht gedeiht wächst vielleicht in 3 Jahren prima .

Lg
axel


----------



## axel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Hallo Steffen 

Noch mal ich . Mit dem Netz machst Du die Teichpflanzen die über der Wasseroberfläche herausschauen nicht kaputt .
Schau dir mal Fotos an wie die Netze bei uns über dem Teich gespannt wurden .

Lg
axel


----------



## d65 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*



axel schrieb:


> Schau dir mal Fotos an wie die Netze bei uns über dem Teich gespannt wurden .



Gerne, Axel. Wo finde ich die? 

Danke auch für die Links zu den Versendern.

Steffen


----------



## axel (31. März 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Hallo Steffen

Schau mal hier 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3219/?q=Laubschutz

lg
axel


----------



## d65 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Hallo allerseits,

nachdem ich hier neulich (mal wieder) so nette Untersützung für unseren Teich bekommen habe möchte ich jetzt mitteilen, wie es weitergegangen ist. 

Wir hatten also zunächst auf den Rat hier aus dem Forum hin einen Teilwasserwechsel durchgeführt. Außerdem hatten wir 2-3 Hand voll Muschelschalen aus dem letzten Strandurlaub in den Teich gelegt. Was auch immer davon geholfen hat, bei einer erneuten Messung Mitte April war die KH auf 7 gestiegen (von 5). Nitrit war nach wie vor auf niedrigster Stufe (<0,3 mg/l), NH3 nicht nachweisbar. 

Was Pflanzen angeht konnten wir über Ostern bei Verwandten räubern, da diese vor haben, ihren Teich zuzuschütten. Dabei sind einige Seerosen angefallen, ein Binsendings, und eine Laubpflanze, die ich leider nicht erkannt habe. Vielleicht kennt die jemand? siehe Foto. Außerdem haben wir noch ein paar weitere Pflanzen gekauft: Sumpfdotterblumen, einen Tannenwedel, einen __ Wasserhahnenfuß und einen __ Wasserknöterich. Letzterer kränkelt ziemlich, mal sehen ob er durchkommt. Die spannendere Frage ist eh, was von der neuen Pflanzenpracht den nächsten Winter überstehen wird.

Jedenfalls macht der Teich im Moment einen guten Eindruck.  Wir können eigentlich immer bis auf den Grund runterschauen und Algenwachstum haben wir so gut wie gar nicht, nur etwas zwischen den Kieselsteinen am Rand. Wobei ich mich frage ob das vielleicht noch kommt, wenn es jetzt länger wärmer ist. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an den fehlenden Nähstoffen.

Aus der Tierwelt haben wir momentan jede Menge Wasserflöhe, Eintagsfliegenlarven (Cloeon), __ Wasserläufer oben drauf und etwa ein Dutzend Köcherfliegenlarven im Kellergeschoß. Denen scheint es da unten besser zu gefallen als in den Randbereichen. __ Rückenschwimmer und Libellenlarven haben wir bisher leider keine. Letztere haben den Winter unter dem dicken Eis nicht überstanden. Amphibien haben sich leider auch bisher keine eingefunden. Ich hatte auf Kaulquappen gehofft. Vielleicht ja im nächsten Jahr. 

Schöne Grüße aus München

Steffen

   

Links aktuelle Gesamtansicht, rechts die zu bestimmende Pflanze.


----------



## sister_in_act (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

hallo Steffen

was ich dir an Gepflänz noch empfehlen könnte wäre __ Wasserfenchel.
Sieht hübsch aus, wächst stark und ich könnte dir versuchen was davon zu senden , wenn du magst.
In Plastiktüte müßte es gehen
Hier ein Bild davon:
 

Die hellen Blättchen um die Lobelie sind der Fenchel
Muß sowieso wieder bissele reduzieren.
Übrigens sitzt  alles bei mir in Edelsplit.

gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Hallo Steffen,

na bitte - geht doch! Die Pflanze könnte Zungenhahnenfuß sein.

Hab ein Auge auf die Köcherfliegenlarven - die sind extrem gefräßig und auf frisches Grün spezialisiert - das könnte Deinen Jungpflanzen relativ schnell den Garaus machen - zumindest unter Wasser. Und Unterwasserpflanzen solltest Du auf jeden Fall haben.


----------



## d65 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Hallo Ulla,

vielen Dank für das Angebot, ich komme gerne darauf zurück  Im Moment nehm' ich alles, was Chancen auf Frosthärte bietet. 

Ich habe die alten Etiketten der gekauften Pflanzen aufgehoben und bin eben mal durchgegangen. Schon erstaunlich, was da im Frost alles verloren gegangen ist: __ Nadelkraut, __ Wasserstern, Sauerampfer, Nadelsimse, __ Gelbe Gauklerblume (Mimulus), Goldknöpfchen (Cotula), Lobelie, Wasser-__ Johanniskraut - und ein paar, die keine Etiketten hatten. Demnach werfe ich im Moment gerne alles rein, was ich günstig kriegen kann - In der Hoffnung, das vielleicht die Hälfte den nächsten Winter überlebt. München ist einfach verdammt kalt im Winter, mit 500 m über Meeresspiegel. Im Januar ging es diesmal zwar "nur" auf -15 runter, aber der Frost hielt sehr lange. 

Ulla, ich werde jedenfalls gleich mal versuchen Dir eine persönlich Nachricht zu schicken, wegen Adresse. 

Hallo Blumenelse,

ja wir haben Unterwasserpflanzen, oder eigentlich nur noch eine - die anderen, die in den Randzonen waren, haben den Winter nicht überstanden. Unten im "Keller" haben wir was __ Wasserpest-ähnliches, das treibt auch schon wieder kräftig. Hat den Großteil des Bodens neben den Seerosenkübeln bedeckt. Solange die Köcherfliegenlarven da unten bleiben können sie eigentlich nicht viel anrichten. Ich find' die auch recht witzig, wie sie durch die Gegend eiern. Im Moment sind sie ja die größten Tierchen im Teich. 

Was die unbekannte Pflanzen anbetrifft kommt mir Zungenhahnenfuß eher unwahrscheinlich vor, denn die unsrigen haben rote Blattstengel. Die sehe ich beim Bild hier im Forum und in der Wikipedia nicht.  Mal sehen, wenn es blüht, ob es dann leichter wird.

Schöne Grüße

Steffen


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

hallo Steffen

alles was bei mir um und im teich ist hat 25° frost überstanden und dürfte  auch bei dir überleben.

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*



d65 schrieb:


> Solange die Köcherfliegenlarven da unten bleiben können sie eigentlich nicht viel anrichten.


Wenn Du meinst. Was fressen die denn bei Dir? 



d65 schrieb:


> Was die unbekannte Pflanzen anbetrifft kommt mir Zungenhahnenfuß eher unwahrscheinlich vor, denn die unsrigen haben rote Blattstengel.



Zungenhahnenfuß! Wetten?


----------



## d65 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinst. Was fressen die denn bei Dir?



naja, das __ Wasserpest-ähnliche Zeugs, das können sie ruhig fressen, da ist genug von da. Aber vielleicht sind es ja auch keine __ Pflanzenfresser, es gibt anscheinend auch räuberische Arten und Saprobionten. Schaun mer mal...

Steffen


----------



## d65 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Hallo allerseits nochmal,

mittlerweile ist ja über ein Monat vergangen und ich möchte nochmal ein Update geben. Vielleicht interessiert es ja diejenigen, die seinerzeit so lieb weitergeholfen haben.
@Blumenelse: Du hattest leider recht mit den Köcherfliegenlarven (seufz). Als die ersten Seerosenblätter aus der Tiefe nach oben gekommen sind hatten sie so kleine Löcher. Ungefähr so groß wie die Einzelteile der Köcher... Die Köcherfliegenlarven sind daraufhin so weit ich sie erwischt habe in die Vogeltränke umgezogen. Die Amseln waren sehr interessiert...

Offensichtlich sind im Winter doch nicht alle Libellenlarven umgekommen. Letzten Sonntag sind zwei Vierflecke ausgschlüpft (einer davon auf dem Foto), zwischenzeitlich hatten wir auch die Überreste einiger geschlüpfter __ Kleinlibellen gefunden. Es scheinen nur die großen Aeschniden-Larven draufgegangen zu sein. Diesjähriger Nachschub ist allerdings schon wieder drin, ca 1-2 cm groß.

Seit ungefähr einem Monat oder so haben wir jede Menge Volvox im Teich (Unterm Mikroskop identifiziert). Mittlerweile sogar wieder rückläufig, aber noch immer bleibt im Planktonnetz grüner Schleim zurück, wenn es ein paar mal durchs Wasser gezogen wird. 

Fadenalgen haben wir in diesem Jahr bisher erfreulich wenig, hauptsächlich in den Randbereichen. Mal sehen, wie es wird wenn es jetzt längere Zeit wärmer wird. Falls es zunimmt werden sie vermutlich die __ Wasserpest, die im Zentrum mittlerweile recht dicht von unten bis an die Oberfläche gewachsen ist, zuwuchern. Da würden wir die Fäden vermutlich auch nicht rauskriegen.

Ich hänge noch zwei weitere Bilder an. Zur Gesamtansicht habe ich noch eine Frage: Meint Ihr, das sind jetzt genug Pflanzen? Die Detailansicht zeigt den __ Wasserfenchel (rechts) und eine der beiden anderen Pflanzen (längs grün-weiß panaschiert), die Ulla (Sister in act) mir freundlichweise geschickt hat. Die dritte ist auf der "Rückseite", zwischen zwei __ Kalmus-Pflanzen, leider kaum zu sehen genau in der Mitte des Bildes. Alle drei sind gut angewachsen, der Wasserfenchel bildet mittlerweile Ausleger. Ich werde wohl bald ein paar Kinder verpflanzen können. Nochmals herzlichen Dank an Ulla. 

Der Frage, ob es sich bei der einen eingesetzten Pflanze (keine von Ullas) um Zungen-__ Hahnenfuß handelt oder nicht, bin ich noch nicht nachgegangen: Die ersten Knospen sind da, wenn die Blüten auf sind müsste die Bestimmung leichter zu machen sein.

Schöne Grüße

Steffen


----------



## unicorn (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

das ist ja ein gewaltiger Unterschied!


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Hallo Steffen

na das sieht ja schon prima aus
freut mich, daß alle pflanzen den lahmen transport überstanden haben.
ich denke du hast derzeit genug an pflanzen. bedenke auch, daß einige sorten zum wuchern neigen...zB der __ wasserfenchel und die grünweiße--ichweißnichtwiesieheißt-pflanze 
würde mich interessieren, wie alles in weiteren 4 wochen aussieht

liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Hallo Ulla und Steffen,

das unbekannte gestriffene habe ich mal als Phalaris arundinacea var. picta gekauft, hieß irgendwie dreifarbiges Glanzgras oder so ähnlich.

Übrigens wächst es bei mir nicht im Teich sondern in einem großen Bottich, also ländisch. Säuft aber im Sommer ganz gern


----------



## d65 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

Hallo Ulla,

vielen Dank für den Tip. Nach einer Google Bildersuche passt dass sehr gut. Mal sehen ob noch weiß-rosa Blüten an einem 2 Fuß hohen Stängel rauskommen (englisches pdf).   

Verschiedene Websites meinen das Zeug würde ziemlich wuchern. Das ist ja dann genau das richtige für unseren Teich  Wassermangel wird wohl für die Pflanze dort nicht das Problem werden.

Als deutschen Namen habe ich Rohrglanzgras gefunden. 

Wikipedia hat einen Artikel drüber (allerdings nicht über die "var. picta" speziell) und auch eine ganze Reihe Bilder

Steffen


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

hallo

bin gerade nochmals in den garten gerannt und habs fotografiert.twa 1,20m hoch derzeit.
 

es ist schier unverwüstlich, gedeiht trocken-feucht-naß gleichermaßen , übersteht  kälte und hitze problemlos
ABER es neigt zum wuchern durch wurzelausläufer.

ich mags sehr gern weil es hübsch in gestecken und gebinden aussieht und sich auch in der vase gut hält.und im garten und teich ists ja auch sehr dekorativ

gruß ulla


----------



## unicorn (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gartenteich müffelt, was tun?*

ich hab meins auf der Schwimminsel (rechts im Bild)- mal sehen wie es sich dort macht


----------

